# Termites, University of Toronto study



## jjrbus (Aug 28, 2009)

I found some termites in my Concrete block stucco garage in Florida, it has an on ground concrete slab floor. The garage is attached to the house which is also on grade concrete slab. These are the subterranean type tunnel builders and do not seem to be Formosian, but I could be wrong on type.

I am stubborn, bull headed and cheap so seldom hire professionals to do anything, so do not suggest calling a pro, it will be wasted on deaf ears.

As I do my Due Diligence I find Termidor the newer miracle cure for termites. As I comb the web looking for info I am thinking this appears to be an awful lot of work, drilling in concrete, pumping, mixing, digging, trenching, rodding, pouring. I have a 20 foot patio next to the house that is tiled, I do not want to drill it every foot! So I keep searching.

I found an article on a treatment being done in Toronto that on the surface makes a lot of sense. I want to present it to my peers for your review, insight, thoughts, opinions and wisecracks!

Besides I have searched all over and cannot find Sulfluramid!

www.citiescentre.utoronto.ca/.../CUCS_RB_23-Myles-Termit.pdf

I'm not sure that this link will work? If not try Termites, University of Toronto study.
Thanks Jim


----------



## Pianolady (Jun 28, 2012)

Your link is going back to DIYchatroom. I'll give it a try.

http://www.citiescentre.utoronto.ca/Assets/Cities+Centre+Digital+Assets/pdfs/researchbulletins/CUCS_RB_23-Myles-Termit.pdf

Now that I've read the article, I don't think eliminating termites entirely is a feasible goal. We have a large enough property there is always termites somewhere, or on the neighbor's property. I've found them here or there, but as long as they stay away from my house we're okay. A protective barrier around the house is still the best solution in my opinion, unfortunately. We're a little less urban than this article may be addressing though. The trap and treat looks interesting, would like to see where the studies on that go.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Here is the link

http://www.urbancentre.utoronto.ca/researchgroups/entymology.html


----------



## jjrbus (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks pianolady, that is the link I was referencing. Would not work for me?


Thanks Creeper, but that link has very little info. JIm


----------

